# my poor sheared poodle!



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Another cute clip is the bikini/miami/clown clip
It gives her long ears tail and pom poms on her feet so she still looks poodle and most of the body short so it is easier to keep neet and clean. 
Less brushing. I do Mandy like that and it is so much quicker just to brush the bit of hair rather then like Casey who has the lamb/town and country and takes forever


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

So how often do you find you need to clip Mandy and how often do you brush? Also what do you use for brushing??
Thanks so much


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Ive never heard that having a poodle get wet is what causes matting. My boys get wet very often and we've never had a problem. In fact my old spoo used to go swimming often and we never had matting from it. Being dirty from rolling around in muck will certainly do it though but as long as a poodle gets brushed out daily and is given a bath fairly frequently keeping a head of the mats shouldn't be to much of a problem. You may not be getting down to his skin with the comb so picking up a decent brush, the kind with spines like a hedgehog, would probably do a lot of good.

The fluffy look is pretty unavoidable to keep mats away as it is caused by being clean and brushed out, not by a certain haircut. Its just the way poodle hair is. It will be curlier if you let him air dry vs with a blower. You could always cord him but that takes a LOT of work and getting wet could cause mildew etc in the coat. I suggest looking through some poodle grooming books untill you find a clip that you like. A pet poodle generally needs to visit the groomer every 6-8 weeks. We'd love to see a photo or two of your poodle


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't brush often enough I would say once ever 2 weeks and she is ok from matts for the most part.
Casey in a longer clips has a few matts then.
I use a slicker and a comb. I start with a slicker though.
I have a dematter if needed I don't have a place to bath them so right now I have to go to a wash your own place and imagine it will only be every 6-8 weeks 
I use a shop vac to dry when home but use the good dryer at the bath your own.
My next purchase will be a dryer when I get a free couple hundred.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

look at the german clip too- similar to the lamb- but short ears... 

and i'm starting to fall in love with teh historical continental- pondering it for summer... less hair to brush


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Curls are the result of an unbrushed coat. When a poodles coat is brushed fully, it's fluffy. No alternative.
If you want to keep an unbrushed (ie curly) coat it needs to be very short so as to not _need_ to be brushed, and then it has to be kept clipped every 6-8 weeks to _keep_ it short.

If you want a long curly coat, you will need to make it fuzzy every few days when you brush it out properly. You can spritz them with water to bring the curls back faster after a brushing though if that's what you really want. But if you want a long coat, you can't avoid the frizzy fluffy look totally without leaving them to get matted.


----------

